# Cold smoke attachment and bacon



## mdgirlinfl

I unpacked and set up my Masterbuilt cold smoke attachment on my MES30 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






and I am ready to smoke some bacon (just as soon as the evening brings some cooler temps). 
What is your method (time, temp, number of sessions) to cold smoke belly bacon?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Dry brine cure. After cure rest bacon for 5 days in fridge. Then cold smoke for 6-8 hours. Rest in fridge overnight, repeat until I get the color I want. Then rest in fridge 5 days, cut into rashers vac pack and freeze. Current favorite smoke is cob. Have been adding dry rub of garlic powder and white pepper powder after curing.


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Thanks dirtsailor2003. It has dried on a rack for 24 hours. It is dry to the touch but you go 5 days before smoking, uncovered?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## browneyesvictim

Could you be a bit more specific about what you mean by "cold smoke"? Do you mean heating completely element OFF with your cooler evening temps? What are they? "Cold" could be a relative term when it comes to smoking bacon...

Something to consider is that the meat will take the smoke best in the 100'- to 140' and can shorten the smoking period. However some fat will start to render in those temperatures. Don't hold this as the final rule in the definition of "cold smoking" bacon, but this should give you an idea:

"Cold"

With no heat (<100') typically will go from 8 up to 36 hours of smoke the whole time. All a matter of personal preference and taste (and type of wood)
With 100' smoke you can do 2X- 12 hour smokes with a rest in the refrigerator in-between.  
With  the smoker at 125'-130 8-12 hours
Another method is to start "cold" and gradually increase the smoker temp until the desired color is obtained.
Me personally, I liked the 100' smoke for 2x 12 hour sessions (2 Amazens worth) with pecan out of all that I have done.  I haven't done Corn Cobb yet, but that's about to change this week for me!


----------



## crankybuzzard

Follow what dirtsailor said.  

The 5 days is to allow the cure and such to set on your belly, allows for some good firming, and also get a killer pellicle!  The additional 5 days is a rest period AFTER smoke to let the smoke meld.


----------



## crankybuzzard

Browneyesvictim said:


> Could you be a bit more specific about what you mean by "cold smoke"? Do you mean heating completely element OFF with your cooler evening temps? What are they? "Cold" could be a relative term when it comes to smoking bacon...
> 
> Something to consider is that the meat will take the smoke best in the 100'- to 140' and can shorten the smoking period. However some fat will start to render in those temperatures. Don't hold this as the final rule in the definition of "cold smoking" bacon, but this should give you an idea:
> 
> "Cold"
> 
> With no heat (


----------



## mdgirlinfl

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Follow what dirtsailor said.
> 
> The 5 days is to allow the cure and such to set on your belly, allows for some good firming, and also get a killer pellicle!  The additional 5 days is a rest period AFTER smoke to let the smoke meld.



Thanks crankybuzzard. I'll follow (despite being anxious[emoji]128522[/emoji]). Currently the slabs are dry to the touch. I suspect they will get that tacky desired "pellicle" in the time suggested.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Browneyesvictim said:


> Could you be a bit more specific about what you mean by "cold smoke"? Do you mean heating completely element OFF with your cooler evening temps? What are they? "Cold" could be a relative term when it comes to smoking bacon...
> 
> 
> 
> Something to consider is that the meat will take the smoke best in the 100'- to 140' and can shorten the smoking period. However some fat will start to render in those temperatures. Don't hold this as the final rule in the definition of "cold smoking" bacon, but this should give you an idea:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cold"
> 
> 
> With no heat (<100') typically will go from 8 up to 36 hours of smoke the whole time. All a matter of personal preference and taste (and type of wood)
> With 100' smoke you can do 2X- 12 hour smokes with a rest in the refrigerator in-between.
> With  the smoker at 125'-130 8-12 hours
> Another method is to start "cold" and gradually increase the smoker temp until the desired color is obtained.
> 
> Me personally, I liked the 100' smoke for 2x 12 hour sessions (2 Amazens worth) with pecan out of all that I have done.  I haven't done Corn Cobb yet, but that's about to change this week for me!



I'll be smoking with no heat in outside temps in the 70s. No amazens but i have used my Masterbuilt cold smoke attachment for long smokes and it does nicely.  I'll be sure to let them rest and absorb that smoke before I get all hungry and slice into them.  This is all new to me. So I may let a couple bellies pieces go on the long and and a couple on the short end of smoking. I'll see how they look as I go
Thanks for the input. I value all of it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Thanks for the input all, I value all of it.  Can't wait to get this first batch done and tweek it from there with the whole side of belly I have in the freezer :-) 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard

MDGirlinFL said:


> I'll be smoking with no heat in outside temps in the 70s. No amazens but i have used my Masterbuilt cold smoke attachment for long smokes and it does nicely.  I'll be sure to let them rest and absorb that smoke before I get all hungry and slice into them.  This is all new to me. So I may let a couple bellies pieces go on the long and and a couple on the short end of smoking. I'll see how they look as I go
> Thanks for the input. I value all of it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



You've got it figured out!

There will always be up front sample, middle samples, and end results!

We all do that!  :drool


----------



## pc farmer

I follow DS also.   The long rest after the smoke allows the moisture to gey out of the meat also.  The meat gets stiffer.

Curing is a long process.   The waiting game gets alot of people.  If you can wait it will be better


----------



## JckDanls 07

c farmer said:


> I follow DS also.   The long rest after the smoke allows the moisture to gey out of the meat also.  The meat gets stiffer.
> 
> Curing is a long process.   The waiting game gets alot of people.  If you can wait it will be better



Plus it makes your fridge smell good for 5 days (after smoke)... but there are things that take on the smoke taste in the fridge that just doesn't taste right ...


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Plus it makes your fridge smell good for 5 days (after smoke)... but there are things that take on the smoke taste in the fridge that just doesn't taste right ...[/quote]

Lol like donuts and milk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pc farmer

You don't like smoked milk?


----------



## akdutchguy

Now you got me curious. I've smoked a lot of odd things but never a donut.  I do my bacon similar to dirtsailor. Last batch smoked for 20 hours. Turned out good. You will never buy that store bought junk again. I did a belly piece in some Cobb. It has a great flavor. When I brought in my mailbox and smoker it made the Garage smell like I had an electrical fire. It was weird but the bacon was great.
Jason


----------



## SmokinAl

I use the same MB cold smoker for bacon that you have.

However I found that if you use a longer piece of pipe it really cleans & cools the smoke.

Here's my setup.













5-11-16 14.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 26, 2016


















5-11-16 18.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Oct 26, 2016






Hope this helps!

Al


----------



## mdgirlinfl

SmokinAl said:


> I use the same MB cold smoker for bacon that you have.
> 
> 
> However I found that if you use a longer piece of pipe it really cleans & cools the smoke.
> 
> 
> Here's my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 14.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Oct 26, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5-11-16 18.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Oct 26, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> Al



THANKS Al!  I consider your advice "expert". Thanks for sharing. I need to log on the web to do the points thing. But Points!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveomak

MDGirl, morning...  You are on the right track cold smoking the belly...    Some great advice from our members...    

Cold smoking below 70 deg. F allows the smoke to penetrate the meat better than hot smoking...    From Marianski's forum...













meat-smoking-cold.gif



__ daveomak
__ Mar 17, 2016





 ..













meat-smoking-hot.gif



__ daveomak
__ Mar 17, 2016






The surface color won't be as pronounced but a "mature" depth of flavor will be there...  The rests in between processes, allows for the meat to "dry age" allowing for more depth of flavor like a dry aged steak....   also allows for the smoke, cure, salt and spices to get more evenly distributed throughout the meat...   Time is your friend when attempting to make a quality product...

This is from Marianski's forum also...
[h1]Cold Smoking[/h1]
Cold smoking at 52-71° F (12-22° C), from 1-14 days, applying thin smoke with occasional breaks in between, is one of the oldest preservation methods. We cannot produce cold smoke if the outside temperature is 90° F (32° C), unless we can cool it down, which is what some industrial smokers do. Cold smoking is a drying process whose purpose is to remove moisture thus preserving a product.

You will find that different sources provide different temperatures for cold smoking. In European countries where most of the cold smoking is done, the upper temperature is accepted as 86° F (30° C). The majority of Russian, Polish and German meat technology books call for 71° F (22° C), some books ask for 77° F (25° C). Fish starts to cook at 85° F (29.4° C) and if you want to make delicious cold smoked salmon that is smoked for a long time, obviously you can not exceed 86° F (30° C). Cold smoking assures us of total smoke penetration inside of the meat. The loss of moisture also is uniform in all areas and the total weight loss falls within 5-20% depending largely on the smoking time. Cold smoking is not a continuous process, it is stopped (no smoke) a few times to allow fresh air into the smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver

Browneyesvictim said:


> Could you be a bit more specific about what you mean by "cold smoke"? Do you mean heating completely element OFF with your cooler evening temps? What are they? "Cold" could be a relative term when it comes to smoking bacon...
> 
> Something to consider is that the meat will take the smoke best in the 100'- to 140' and can shorten the smoking period. However some fat will start to render in those temperatures. Don't hold this as the final rule in the definition of "cold smoking" bacon, but this should give you an idea:
> 
> "Cold"
> 
> With no heat (<100') typically will go from 8 up to 36 hours of smoke the whole time. All a matter of personal preference and taste (and type of wood)
> With 100' smoke you can do 2X- 12 hour smokes with a rest in the refrigerator in-between.
> With  the smoker at 125'-130 8-12 hours
> Another method is to start "cold" and gradually increase the smoker temp until the desired color is obtained.
> Me personally, I liked the 100' smoke for 2x 12 hour sessions (2 Amazens worth) with pecan out of all that I have done.  I haven't done Corn Cobb yet, but that's about to change this week for me!


All pretty accurate.

Stay below 140°---I use 100° to 130°, and never have any rendering. 

And it accepts Smoke better than either Cold or Hot smoking. 8 to 11 hours.

Link:

*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim

You see!

DS says cold smoke

Cranky says  cold smoke is 40 F to 70f.

Dave says Cold smoking below 70 deg. F

Bear says 100-130’

It is interesting to note DaveOmak, Crankys (and others claim) “cold smoking allows smoke to penetrate the meat better than hot smoking” yet it takes longer to smoke! Bear says 100-130 accepts smoke better than either Cold or Hot smoking .  All of whom are veteran smokers and full of respectable wisdom (as well as the others in the above list and contributors to this post of course). Even Pops “hot” smokes and probably has smoked more bacon than all of us put together! But there are contradictions.... Which is it? Who/what is the final authority?

Now that fall has hit, it should be easier (for most) to stay below 70’. For you, it doesn’t sound like <70’ is achievable with what you’ve got for ambient temps. It is possible however, to lower your MES smoking chamber a few degrees with some ice in there, or some frozen water bottles.  For those that say they like to “cold” smoke <70’ is going to be a challenge in the summer months, or not smoke it at all then. So… what will it be? Accept a “warmer” smoke or NO BACON AT ALL? By whatever definition- hot, warm or cold… Find out what’s going to work best for YOU and your tastes! Obviously there’s more than one way to skin a cat!

…eww. No… we won’t be smoking that!


----------



## Bearcarver

Browneyesvictim said:


> You see!
> 
> DS says cold smoke
> 
> Cranky says  cold smoke is 40 F to 70f.
> 
> Dave says Cold smoking below 70 deg. F
> 
> Bear says 100-130’
> 
> It is interesting to note DaveOmak, Crankys (and others claim) “cold smoking allows smoke to penetrate the meat better than hot smoking” yet it takes longer to smoke! Bear says 100-130 accepts smoke better than either Cold or Hot smoking .  All of whom are veteran smokers and full of respectable wisdom (as well as the others in the above list and contributors to this post of course). Even Pops “hot” smokes and probably has smoked more bacon than all of us put together! But there are contradictions.... Which is it? Who/what is the final authority?
> 
> Now that fall has hit, it should be easier (for most) to stay below 70’. For you, it doesn’t sound like <70’ is achievable with what you’ve got for ambient temps. It is possible however, to lower your MES smoking chamber a few degrees with some ice in there, or some frozen water bottles.  For those that say they like to “cold” smoke <70’ is going to be a challenge in the summer months, or not smoke it at all then. So… what will it be? Accept a “warmer” smoke or NO BACON AT ALL? By whatever definition- hot, warm or cold…* Find out what’s going to work best for YOU and your tastes! *Obviously there’s more than one way to skin a cat!
> 
> …eww. No… we won’t be smoking that!


You got it---The part I highlighted & underlined.

Everybody has an opinion. Everybody should try all ways & stick with what they like best.

Like I said, On Belly I use Temps between 100° and 130° for 8 to 11 hours, or when my AMNPS runs out of Pellets or Dust. It always has Great color & flavor by then. This is what I call "*WARM* Smoking".

On CB and BBB, I use about 120° to 190° smoker Temp, and take them to 145° IT. The lower temps are at the beginning to get more smoke time on them.

I believe I remember Pops saying he takes his Belly to 145°, just in case somebody (Sons??) goes in his Fridge & grabs some & eats it without frying it.

IMHO, there's nothing wrong with Cold smoking, but it takes at least twice as long to get the same color & flavor.

Bear


----------



## redheelerdog

Any pics of the bacon? Sounds great.


----------



## mdgirlinfl

redheelerdog said:


> Any pics of the bacon? Sounds great.













Thanks for taking an interest redheelerdog
Ten days in the dry cure.
Five days air drying in the fridge.
Hope to begin smoking tonight or tomorrow night as temps in SWFL permit a cold smoke(s)
Then I have three larger pieces (3-4lb each) in the freezer to get curing.  I wanted to test and make mistakes on these 1lb pieces, first 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard

Bearcarver said:


> You got it---The part I highlighted & underlined.
> 
> Everybody has an opinion. Everybody should try all ways & stick with what they like best.
> 
> Like I said, On Belly I use Temps between 100° and 130° for 8 to 11 hours, or when my AMNPS runs out of Pellets or Dust. It always has Great color & flavor by then. This is what I call "*WARM* Smoking".
> 
> On CB and BBB, I use about 120° to 190° smoker Temp, and take them to 145° IT. The lower temps are at the beginning to get more smoke time on them.
> 
> I believe I remember Pops saying he takes his Belly to 145°, just in case somebody (Sons??) goes in his Fridge & grabs some & eats it without frying it.
> 
> IMHO, there's nothing wrong with Cold smoking, but it takes at least twice as long to get the same color & flavor.
> 
> Bear


What Bear said is right on.

All of what has been said works.  I like the cold smoking way for a few reasons, it's what I enjoy doing and how I was first taught back when I was a kid.  Also, when I've tried warm smoking in the past, I didn't care for the way the outer portion of the meat felt when completed.  Now, this does limit me for cold smoking.  I live in Texas, that means my pit temperature could be 100 degrees today without having any fuel in it!   So I start getting really giddy this time of year!  

I have friends that smoke like Bear and I have friends that smoke like I do...  In our family circle, we also have a cousin that smokes his like Pop does, to a "done" internal temperature... Most all of it comes out great tasting and with a good texture.

It all boils down to what one likes and how they want to go with it.  

I sincerely hope we haven't confused the OP to terribly!


----------



## crankybuzzard

OOPS!  Looks like you posted while I was typing.

MDGirlinFL, looks like you're ready to rock for sure!  Looking forward to some finished pics.

Now, one thing we will ALL agree on, sample a slice or 2 for salinity before smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver

CrankyBuzzard said:


> What Bear said is right on.
> 
> All of what has been said works.  I like the cold smoking way for a few reasons, it's what I enjoy doing and how I was first taught back when I was a kid.  Also, when I've tried warm smoking in the past, I didn't care for the way the outer portion of the meat felt when completed.  *Now, this does limit me for cold smoking.  I live in Texas, that means my pit temperature could be 100 degrees today without having any fuel in it!   So I start getting really giddy this time of year! *
> 
> I have friends that smoke like Bear and I have friends that smoke like I do...  In our family circle, we also have a cousin that smokes his like Pop does, to a "done" internal temperature... Most all of it comes out great tasting and with a good texture.
> 
> It all boils down to what one likes and how they want to go with it.
> 
> I sincerely hope we haven't confused the OP to terribly!


Tip----You could always bring your Bellies up here, if it's too Hot down there for Cold Smoking-----31° this morning-----40° now at Noon!!

Bear


----------



## mdgirlinfl

CrankyBuzzard said:


> OOPS!  Looks like you posted while I was typing.
> 
> 
> 
> MDGirlinFL, looks like you're ready to rock for sure!  Looking forward to some finished pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, one thing we will ALL agree on, sample a slice or 2 for salinity before smoking.


 
Oops. I have not cut any to test for salinity.  It has been out of the cure air drying for 4-5 days. What would I do if it is too salty at this point?  Still soak?  I rinsed well for 30 minutes. But didn't cut and cook any.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Bearcarver said:


> CrankyBuzzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Bear said is right on.
> 
> 
> 
> All of what has been said works.  I like the cold smoking way for a few reasons, it's what I enjoy doing and how I was first taught back when I was a kid.  Also, when I've tried warm smoking in the past, I didn't care for the way the outer portion of the meat felt when completed.  *Now, this does limit me for cold smoking.  I live in Texas, that means my pit temperature could be 100 degrees today without having any fuel in it!   So I start getting really giddy this time of year! *
> 
> 
> 
> I have friends that smoke like Bear and I have friends that smoke like I do...  In our family circle, we also have a cousin that smokes his like Pop does, to a "done" internal temperature... Most all of it comes out great tasting and with a good texture.
> 
> 
> 
> It all boils down to what one likes and how they want to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope we haven't confused the OP to terribly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tip----You could always bring your Bellies up here, if it's too Hot down there for Cold Smoking-----31° this morning-----40° now at Noon!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...


Not confused. Just trying to take it in and process.  So many personal preferences.  But our highs are only getting into the 80s. I think if I cold smoke in the evening in a couple 3-5 HR sessions it should be good. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard

Bearcarver said:


> Tip----You could always bring your Bellies up here, if it's too Hot down there for Cold Smoking-----31° this morning-----40° now at Noon!!
> 
> Bear


Now that's tempting, not the cool weather, but a chance to hang out in the Bear's Den would be cool!

I'll actually be in Towanda, PA in March.  Can't say why just yet though...


----------



## crankybuzzard

MDGirlinFL said:


> Oops. I have not cut any to test for salinity. It has been out of the cure air drying for 4-5 days. What would I do if it is too salty at this point? Still soak? I rinsed well for 30 minutes. But didn't cut and cook any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You know, I have no idea what would happen other than having to start the dry over again...  I haven't soaked after the dry.

Bear, JJ, and a couple of others may have a better idea.

Now, serious question, how can one NOT have to try at least a little bit of their homemade bacon?!?!  You're stronger than I am!


----------



## Bearcarver

CrankyBuzzard said:


> You know, I have no idea what would happen other than having to start the dry over again...  I haven't soaked after the dry.
> 
> Bear, JJ, and a couple of others may have a better idea.
> 
> Now, serious question, how can one NOT have to try at least a little bit of their homemade bacon?!?!  You're stronger than I am!


MDGirlinFL
I agree with CB---I never missed the Salt-Fry Test, but I would imagine you would just have to dry it again, if you ended up having to soak it.

Chances are it won't need soaking. I give mine a Salt-Fry test all the time, and never had to soak any that I used my Tender Quick on.

The Salt-Fry test is just like looking both ways before you cross the street.---Just a Precaution.

It also gives you a chance to see the difference between cured Bacon and Cured & Smoked Bacon.

Bear


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Okay...fry test is underway.  I sliced off two slivers and they are in the pan.  Fingers crossed they are good to go so I can start smoking tomorrow evening, weather permitting. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearcarver

MDGirlinFL said:


> Okay...fry test is underway. I sliced off two slivers and they are in the pan. Fingers crossed they are good to go so I can start smoking tomorrow evening, weather permitting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you rinsed it good, and it's been sitting in the fridge air drying for 4-5 Days, the only way it should be salty is if you used too much salt, so I expect you'll be smoking tomorrow.

Bear


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Woohoo, fry test done on the smallest one and not very salty at all.  Looking for a good cold smoke window early tomorrow morning and then again in the evening.  I'll set up the probe to monitor chamber temp. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearcarver

Bear


----------



## crankybuzzard

MDGirlinFL said:


> Woohoo, fry test done on the smallest one and not very salty at all.  Looking for a good cold smoke window early tomorrow morning and then again in the evening.  I'll set up the probe to monitor chamber temp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I'm watching and waiting!!!


----------



## mdgirlinfl

CrankyBuzzard said:


> MDGirlinFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo, fry test done on the smallest one and not very salty at all.  Looking for a good cold smoke window early tomorrow morning and then again in the evening.  I'll set up the probe to monitor chamber temp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm watching and waiting!!!
Click to expand...


I'll post photos of the final product!  But smoking and resting I expect to take several more days [emoji]129299[/emoji]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard

MDGirlinFL said:


> I'll post photos of the final product!  But smoking and resting I expect to take several more days [emoji]129299[/emoji]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, I like that...  I can wait...


----------



## redheelerdog

Looking good! Now you/ve got me going...

I need to stop and get some more bellies to cure and smoke!


----------



## mdgirlinfl

redheelerdog said:


> Looking good! Now you/ve got me going...
> 
> 
> 
> I need to stop and get some more bellies to cure and smoke!



[emoji]128077[/emoji][emoji]127996[/emoji] no such thing as too much bacon


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mdgirlinfl

It is breezy and temps are below 80 with low humidity.  So the bacon goes in for its first cold smoke with a mix of apple and maple woods. Smoker temp is 78 and falling.   I'll give it a few hours and smoke it again tomorrow am or evening, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daveomak




----------



## mdgirlinfl

Browneyesvictim said:


> You see!
> 
> 
> DS says cold smoke
> 
> 
> Cranky says  cold smoke is 40 F to 70f.
> 
> 
> Dave says Cold smoking below 70 deg. F
> 
> 
> Bear says 100-130’
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting to note DaveOmak, Crankys (and others claim) “cold smoking allows smoke to penetrate the meat better than hot smoking” yet it takes longer to smoke! Bear says 100-130 accepts smoke better than either Cold or Hot smoking .  All of whom are veteran smokers and full of respectable wisdom (as well as the others in the above list and contributors to this post of course). Even Pops “hot” smokes and probably has smoked more bacon than all of us put together! But there are contradictions.... Which is it? Who/what is the final authority?
> 
> 
> 
> Now that fall has hit, it should be easier (for most) to stay below 70’. For you, it doesn’t sound like <70’ is achievable with what you’ve got for ambient temps. It is possible however, to lower your MES smoking chamber a few degrees with some ice in there, or some frozen water bottles.  For those that say they like to “cold” smoke <70’ is going to be a challenge in the summer months, or not smoke it at all then. So… what will it be? Accept a “warmer” smoke or NO BACON AT ALL? By whatever definition- hot, warm or cold… Find out what’s going to work best for YOU and your tastes! Obviously there’s more than one way to skin a cat!
> 
> 
> …eww. No… we won’t be smoking that!



Lol. So much different advice. But I have begun smoking in the evenings. After 7pm and I'm at 70 with a frozen bottle of water in the chamber.  In summer I will try hot smoke method or rely on what I freeze. I still have to try pops brine and hot smoke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Question. After I smoke, do I cover/wrap to rest for five days or leave open?  (I smoked three hours last night and going for four-six tonight) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveomak

MDGirlinFL said:


> Question. After I smoke, do I cover/wrap to rest for five days or leave open? (I smoked three hours last night and going for four-six tonight)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I leave my bacon on a wire rack, in the refer for a week or so, after smoking....    just the final step in the aging process....   concentrate the flavors like a dry aged steak....   let the smoke finish penetrating to all corners of the meat...   Then it's into the oven to cook and eat...


----------



## Bearcarver

MDGirlinFL said:


> Question. After I smoke, do I cover/wrap to rest for five days or leave open? (I smoked three hours last night and going for four-six tonight)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would wrap it tight with plastic wrap---Give the flavors only one direction to go.

Bear


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Thank you Dave and Bear.


----------



## browneyesvictim

Way to go MDG! I'm sure its looking good at 70'! I Cant wait for your q-view! But I re-learn patience with every batch of bacon- including yours apparently!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also curious, did you use the TQ cure or did you mix your own with a calculator on here?


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Browneyesvictim said:


> Way to go MDG! I'm sure its looking good at 70'! I Cant wait for your q-view! But I re-learn patience with every batch of bacon- including yours apparently!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also curious, did you use the TQ cure or did you mix your own with a calculator on here?


​Hi Browneyesvic,

I used the cure calculator through the forum. 

I am troubled by my smoke.  The last two smokes seemed too heavy with creosote.  I wont know if it adversely effected the bacon until I let it "season" for a couple days.  I'm not sure if I have an airflow issue or if humidity/condensation is the cause  Or if it normal in a cold smoke.  But the smoker smells more of cigarette ash than apple, or other woods used.  I'm not sure if I need to clean any sticky residue or not.

But I have a belly divided into thirds in the freezer and a newly acquired second hand fridge in the garage ready to be stunk up with smokey bacon processing :-)


----------



## browneyesvictim

With the cold smoker attachment I'm surprised you have this issue. If the smoke is condensing as creosote in your smoke chamber then you should try and cool the smoke before it enters the chamber. I think Bear has the ideal solution which is to extend your plumbing with a longer vent pipe. Flex or rigid will do.

Also, can you describe how and what you are burning in the cold smoke attachment? Chips? How much? Are you seeing white smoke or thin blue smoke. It doesn't take many chips or pellets at all to get adequate smoke.


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Last two burns were cold smoke at night. I used primarily apple but had some hickory in there. Smoke was thick and white on the first problem burn but settled to TBS    Last night it wasn't calming down to tbs. It smells more of cigarette than wood. I think it may have had humidity get to the chips and/or too many burning too fast. The ash drawer in the bottom of the csa seemed to burn complete. I'm including pics. Not sure if and how I should attempt to clean the creosote. 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveomak

MDGirl, morning...    I'm thinking the cold smoke generator does not have enough air flow....  Don't know if it can be adjusted on the unit or not...  Also was the exhaust on the MES wide open to allow for full air flow..  

It could be, if the smoker body was cold, there was a cold air dam stopping the air flow....   At times, when that is the situation with my MES, I turn the heat on to warm it up so it will draw more air....  The body of the smoker should / must be above ambient temp to draw air properly... 

About the bacon....  Try running hot tap water on it to wash off the creosote...  I have done that on sausage and bacon when stuff just doesn't go correctly....    Seems to work a bit......


----------



## mdgirlinfl

DaveOmak said:


> MDGirl, morning...    I'm thinking the cold smoke generator does not have enough air flow....  Don't know if it can be adjusted on the unit or not...  Also was the exhaust on the MES wide open to allow for full air flow..
> 
> 
> It could be, if the smoker body was cold, there was a cold air dam stopping the air flow....   At times, when that is the situation with my MES, I turn the heat on to warm it up so it will draw more air....  The body of the smoker should / must be above ambient temp to draw air properly...
> 
> 
> About the bacon....  Try running hot tap water on it to wash off the creosote...  I have done that on sausage and bacon when stuff just doesn't go correctly....    Seems to work a bit......



Thanks DaveOmak. Outside temps were in mid 70s. But I added a frozen bottle of water in the drip pan to keep the temp below 80. No real way to adjust airflow on the cold smoke attachment. But I keep my MES box vent wide open. I was getting a complete burn in the cold smoke as the ash pan was well burned ash. So I'm thinking too much wood chips, too fast, and humidity. There isn't any creosote drips on the bacon and it is only lightly colored. So after resting it might be fine.
I'm running the MES30 at max temp (I think is 275f) for a few hours to see if I can burn off any nastys or harden them, then brush/flake off. Not sure how to handle the cold smoke attachment, feed tube. That is sticky like drying syrup. But I'll try a few things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crankybuzzard

You might also try leaving the ash drawer open about 1/4-1/2 way.  That could assist with airflow.  I have to do that when I use my cold smoke generator with pellets.  Mine is just like yours.


----------



## mdgirlinfl

CrankyBuzzard said:


> You might also try leaving the ash drawer open about 1/4-1/2 way.  That could assist with airflow.  I have to do that when I use my cold smoke generator with pellets.  Mine is just like yours.



THANK YOU Cranky!  I tried to do that and hubs (who doesn't have any experience in this) tried to tell me I shouldn't/couldn't leave the ash drawer open a fraction of an inch "because it isn't designed that way". Now I can print your advice and show it too him!  Ha ha ha ha...[emoji]128527[/emoji]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Looks good.

I will let the experts give you the advice here as i dont do much bacon.


----------



## crankybuzzard

MDGirlinFL said:


> THANK YOU Cranky! I tried to do that and hubs (who doesn't have any experience in this) tried to tell me I shouldn't/couldn't leave the ash drawer open a fraction of an inch "because it isn't designed that way". Now I can print your advice and show it too him! Ha ha ha ha...[emoji]128527[/emoji]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well, ok, been a while since I caused any marital strife!


----------



## daveomak

I'm thinking that bottle of ice could have cooled the smoker and reduced the air flow...   You shouldn't need it with that length of aluminum duct to cool the smoke...    Try a test run without the ice...     If the smoker body drops below ambient, the air in the smoker body gets colder and heavier that the ambient air...   subsequently, the air in the smoker wants to flow toward the smoke generator.... 

I've had that happen when I put 45#'s of cold belly in my smoker...  the air flowed backwards and out the mailbox mod...    extinguished the pellets...   and a light bulb flashed in my head as to what was happening...  

Keep the smoker above ambient so that doesn't happen.....


----------



## mdgirlinfl

DaveOmak said:


> I'm thinking that bottle of ice could have cooled the smoker and reduced the air flow...   You shouldn't need it with that length of aluminum duct to cool the smoke...    Try a test run without the ice...     If the smoker body drops below ambient, the air in the smoker body gets colder and heavier that the ambient air...   subsequently, the air in the smoker wants to flow toward the smoke generator....
> 
> 
> 
> I've had that happen when I put 45#'s of cold belly in my smoker...  the air flowed backwards and out the mailbox mod...    extinguished the pellets...   and a light bulb flashed in my head as to what was happening...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the smoker above ambient so that doesn't happen.....



That honestly makes great sense!  There was more smoke billowing out of the cold smoke accessory than the box.  

Okay, next cold smoke (which may be two weeks out because I need to cure my next belly cut (I cut my belly into thirds, 3-4# each) will be with the ash tray adjusted for good, positive airflow and no ice/frozen bottles. 

I have a plan. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daveomak




----------



## wade

MDGirlinFL said:


> Question. After I smoke, do I cover/wrap to rest for five days or leave open? (I smoked three hours last night and going for four-six tonight)


Leave it open in the fridge for 24 hours to allow any moisture on the the surface to dry and then wrap in plastic wrap or vac pack it. This will ensure that the flavours diffuse into the meat and that everything else in the fridge does not smell too strongly of smoked bacon.


----------



## wade

What you are seeing in your cold smoke generator is not unusual after several smokes and it is good that most of it is condensing here rather than in the cooking chamber. It does seem alot to be getting after only one smoke though. I think that Dave may be right about insufficient air flow through the unit. On my cold smoker, so that I don't have to rely on the natural movement of air, I have a small fan in the flue that keeps the air flow constant

To clean the tar from your smoke box and smoke chamber wipe the worst off with paper towels and then wash it with hot soapy water. You should not need to do this often though. The pipes are a little more tricky and you may have to leave them disconnected in a warm place to allow the tar to run out under gravity over time. Helping it using a hot air gun on the outside of the tube will speed this up a little.


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Wade said:


> What you are seeing in your cold smoke generator is not unusual after several smokes and it is good that most of it is condensing here rather than in the cooking chamber. It does seem alot to be getting after only one smoke though. I think that Dave may be right about insufficient air flow through the unit. On my cold smoker, so that I don't have to rely on the natural movement of air, I have a small fan in the flue that keeps the air flow constant
> 
> 
> 
> To clean the tar from your smoke box and smoke chamber wipe the worst off with paper towels and then wash it with hot soapy water. You should not need to do this often though. The pipes are a little more tricky and you may have to leave them disconnected in a warm place to allow the tar to run out under gravity over time. Helping it using a hot air gun on the outside of the tube will speed this up a little.



Thanks Wade. 
I need to see how running it empty on max temp for 2.5 hours did for it. It may be easier to brush off then re-evaluate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## browneyesvictim

The best thing I ever found that is food grade de-greaser that gets the grease soot and grime is TSP (Trisodium Phospate). Best secret cleaning weapon ever! This is the good stuff they took out dishwashing and laundry detergents and why they don't work as good as they used to. I now use it to clean my coffee maker, shower heads, dishwasher, etc. This is what I used that has pulled all the creosote and soot stains out of the brickwork of my fire place to like-new when I installed an insert wood stove. I was (am) impressed! About any hardware store will carry it.

...That is if you need to.


----------



## mdgirlinfl

Browneyesvictim said:


> The best thing I ever found that is food grade de-greaser that gets the grease soot and grime is TSP (Trisodium Phospate). Best secret cleaning weapon ever! This is the good stuff they took out dishwashing and laundry detergents and why they don't work as good as they used to. I now use it to clean my coffee maker, shower heads, dishwasher, etc. This is what I used that has pulled all the creosote and soot stains out of the brickwork of my fire place to like-new when I installed an insert wood stove. I was (am) impressed! About any hardware store will carry it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...That is if you need to.



Thanks! Fingers crossed it won't be necessary


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

